# European Transport



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope this is allowed by admin?

REPTILE SHIPPING SERVICE - USA - EUROPE - UK - UK -EUROPE 

You can now ship your reptiles from the USA or Europe via the UK and vice versa from the Houten Reptile expo in conjunction with Colubra in Europe and Littlekingsandmilks in the UK.

Animals will be sent via air with all customs and health declarations to avoid any problems now associated with Brexit - you can guarantee your animals are in safe hands both in the UK and Europe.

Going from the UK they will be sent via Heathrow to Brussels - collected by Colubra with all European health certificates being issued which is now needed as we are no longer part of Europe then your animals will be taken to Houten for your customers to pick up from Colubra’s table at the reptile expo.

Coming from Europe the animals will be sent after the Houten show to me via air to Heathrow and similarly checked by customs and a vet, then you can arrange a courier, collect from me or a courier can be arranged.

If interested please contact me for the booking form and prices

Thank you


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm assuming with the required import/export/reimport/re-export certificates for CITES specimens?
If so, this is a great step forward. 
Can you give a rough idea as to costs?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Can you give a rough idea as to costs?


Yes, I think that would be helpful seeing that the question of obtaining or transporting reptiles in and out of the UK comes up quite frequently. You don't have to be specific, just a ball park figure for anyone wanting to bring over a Royal python from Europe to the UK. Also, is this only applicable to reptile expos in Europe. What if the someone in the UK wants to purchase form a private breeder in Europe (Germany for example) when there are no shows, is that still a possibility.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I believe this is for non-CITES only


----------



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, 

This is for non - cites only, I'm trying to find a partner in Europe that will help with the CITES animals as that is another drama in itself!

Cost wise from UK to Europe delivered to the table for your customer is £70 per animal for 1-3 animals then cheaper for quantities - its expensive but only way now unless you risk taking them yourselves and risk it


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

This is a great service being offered by Neil to overcome the complications of getting into Europe, and the Netherlands specifically which have quite strict import laws for animals anyway, not to mention that (for the moment) we are classified as basically the same as African and Asian nations to them. Hence why it is difficult.

I don't mean to jump on the thread or take business from Neil (sorry!) but getting NON-CITES species out of Europe is not that difficult if you wish to travel yourself. Obviously this service is a great option if you don't wish to brave the continent! I actually think its a very good price considering it involves all health checks as well as air freight.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

To be honest, given the current cost of petrol / diesel, the cost of a ferry ticket, and any cost for paperwork to cover VAT etc that may be involved, £70 seems a fair and reasonable price to bring a Non-CITES animal into the UK. It would cost me more than that just to get to Dover in my car !!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

There is no VAT or paperwork fee for non-CITES species if moving them yourself through a permitted port.


----------

